# Help in Aberdeen



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

All,

Does anyone know of detailers up in aberdeen/shire that would be able to help me?

My car has been keyed 360° right round the car

The scratches have been filled In but I don't have the confidence to sand it down. 

Obviously I would happily pay money for this to be done.

Thanks 
Grant


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Pictures would maybe help. Sounds like a big job with a lot of effort and risk. 

What happened?


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

Kerr said:


> Pictures would maybe help. Sounds like a big job with a lot of effort and risk.
> 
> What happened?


Yeah ill get photos hopefully today. Not sure exactly what happened to be honest with you mate. 
It's just one line around the car basically. Like I said above, it's been filled so just needs sanded flush and machined.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Might take more than you expect.  You could try asking Polished Bliss to have a look and assess, but be warned it could be a respray job, depending.....

Are your insurance involved?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Another one to check out is Alan @ AM details. worth a punt. Hope you get it sorted fella.


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Might take more than you expect.  You could try asking Polished Bliss to have a look and assess, but be warned it could be a respray job, depending.....
> 
> Are your insurance involved?


I'm in no doubt mate that it take time patience and skill.
Not at the moment, but the thought has crossed my mind. Was thinking about polished bliss, but thought that someone from this 'community' would fancy it.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

If im reading that right you want someone with little to no experience, and no insurance to work on your car for presumably little money? Rather than an experienced, fully insured professional &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Taken from the rules:

“If asking any member on DW to practice or attempt corrections "you (the member requesting the actions) will accept full responsibility for any damage caused to any of your vehicles regardless of fault. You, the requestor also recognise and accept that anyone willing to assist you with the correction may not have the full/correct insurance to work on other cars, by posting or messaging your request you will automatically fully accept this risk".


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

You should have left it alone and had it looked at, filling the scratches in has only added to the problem not improved it.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Go through your insurance if I was you.


----------

